# The Bush game



## Elsa (Dec 19, 2008)

Δεν είναι σπουδαίο σαν παιχνίδι, αλλά για την ιδέα και μόνο:
The Bush game ή Ρίξτε και σεις τα παπούτσια σας στον Μπους!
Ήδη, έχει «φάει» σχεδόν 5.000.000 παπούτσια από τις 15/12.


----------



## Elsa (Dec 19, 2008)

Σήμερα μου έστειλαν ένα πολύ καλύτερο. Περιέργως, η Ελλάδα δεν περιλαμβάνεται στις 25 πρώτες παπουτσορίχτρες χώρες. Ίσως δεν έχει διαδοθεί ακόμα...


----------



## curry (Dec 19, 2008)

Όχι μωρέ, είναι που είμαστε απασχολημένοι ρίχνοντας άλλου είδους αντικείμενα σε φυσικούς στόχους! Άμα το έχεις live, κοιτάς ποτέ την κονσέρβα; Δεν την κοιτάς!


----------



## stathis (Dec 19, 2008)

Το Kougias game ακόμη να βγει;
(ειλικρινής απορία)


----------

